
Betaworks Raises $20M From Intel, Others - terpua
http://gigaom.com/2010/03/11/betaworks-raises-20-mm-from-intel-others/
======
dskhatri
Betaworks is a conglomerate of web applications: <http://betaworks.com/work/>

I like their About Us presentation: <http://betaworks.com/about/> (made using
Prezi: <http://prezi.com/>)

